# Bolt, Sony Bravia remote conflict?



## Marco102 (Jan 6, 2016)

OK so I just got the Sony 75X910C Bravia TV and brand new Tivo Bolt, and while all has been absolutly great for about three weeks, now on many occassions the "<" next to "select" button on the tivo remote, switches the TV to HDMI 2 (apple tv).

Yes i have programed the input, volume, power swith to a sony code, but this happens often while i am in the tivo's menu, and bam, I am switch to apple TV HDMI 2.

Is this a sony issue or something else. Please any advice will help

Marco


----------



## mdavej (Aug 13, 2015)

Input is very close to <. Are you sure you aren't occasionally pressing both? Could you be pressing so hard that Input is being pressed accidentally as well? To rule this out, cover the IR window of your TV so that it doesn't respond to the remote at all, then try < several time to see if the Input ever changes. That will rule out the remote causing the issue.


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

You can change the remote code on the TiVo. First you have to put the remote in to IR mode by holding TiVo + C. In IR mode the LED will blink red instead of amber. Now hold TiVo and Pause on the remote until the LED stays lit. Press 5 on the number pad. Now on the TiVo go to the System Information screen and press channel down 1 time. On that screen you should see a listing for remote code and it should now be listed as 5 instead of 0. Press the TiVo button to exit that screen. Now test the Sony remote and see if it still conflicts. If it does repeat those steps but try all the numbers 1-9 until you find one where it doesn't. Once you have it fixed you can put the remote back into RF mode by holding TiVo + D


----------



## Marco102 (Jan 6, 2016)

mdavej, i appreciate your input very much. On my old series 3 tivo, the "<" is next to the "input" button, however on the newer Bolt, the "<" sits immediately next to the "back" button. I have taken every precaution to ensure they were not both pressed simultaneously by accident. The sony remote never conflicted with the Bolt, it was only the tivo remote that would change the tv's input, and althought this is a feature i want when properly applied, if I covered the tv sensor, i am possitive the remote could not change inputs by accident nor desire.

I am thankful for your response to help, Marco


----------



## Marco102 (Jan 6, 2016)

Dan203, Thank you very much. Your information seems to have worked very well. Haven't had any issues so far and I would have by now.

Much appreciated,
Marco


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

No problem. This was pretty common back in the old days when Sony made a TiVo.


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

Marco102 said:


> OK so I just got the Sony 75X910C Bravia TV and brand new Tivo Bolt, and while all has been absolutly great for about three weeks, now on many occassions the "<" next to "select" button on the tivo remote, switches the TV to HDMI 2 (apple tv).
> 
> Yes i have programed the input, volume, power swith to a sony code, but this happens often while i am in the tivo's menu, and bam, I am switch to apple TV HDMI 2.
> 
> ...


Use an RF remote and there should not be an issue. The Sony uses IR. I have an 850C SOny and that key does not do anything with the Bolt remotes in here. But the remotes are in RF mode so they can't affect anything with the TV. Well except TV power, volume and mute.


----------

